# Guenstige IO-Module zur Kontrolle ueber Hub



## NeoCortex (25 Juni 2020)

Hi zusammen, 
Ich bin neu hier, also bitte verzeiht, wenn ich mich noch komisch ausdrücke. 

Ich beschäftige mich mit Heimautomatisierung auf ungefähr dem Level eines Einsteigers. Allerdings bin ich Hauptberuflich informatik Student und damit eigentlich immer pleite ...
Bisher hab ich hauptsächlich Homematic Komponenten verwendet, finde die Wired komponenten für den Schaltschrank aber ein bisschen zu teuer, da dachte ich mir weil Ich sowieso Eine zentrale hub software (Node-red) benutze wäre es kein problem eine sps (oder besser nur einzelne teile davon) zu benutzen. 
Ich hab in Node-red die Auswahl zwischen Folgenden Protokollen:

S7 (anscheinend irgendwie Profinet ???) 
modbus 
OpenPlc 
kbus (Wago pfc) 
cip ethernet (Allen&Bradley, Rockwell, Micrologics) 
FINS (Omron) 
mc-protocoll (Mitsubishi) 
Ads (beckhoff) 
Mqtt/plcnext (phoenix contact?) 
Revolution Pi / PiXtend/... 
Mir wäre am liebsten, wenn ich möglichst keine Separate cpu bräuchte (Es sei denn ich kann sie als fallback für Node-red benutzen) und wenn ich nicht möglichst wenig konfiguration an der sps vornehmen müsste um zumindest mal die Ein-/Ausgänge die von Haus aus dabei sind zu benutzen. 
Außerdem wäre es mir grundsätzlich lieb, wenn die sps Software open source oder wenigstens kostenlos wäre.
Ich würde die SPS und die Logikschicht von Homematic (Rega) nur benutzen um Implementierungsdetails aus Node-red weg zu halten. 

Wie oben schon erwähnt bin ich Student und Wohne im Moment nirgenwo, wo ich jetzt für viel Geld sps ausrollen kann... Ich würde aber zum Lernen durchaus mal mindestens ein bisschen was haben wollen.
Was könnt ihr empfehlen, wenn ich nicht nur relais-Ausgänge haben will (so wie bei den billigen modbus-Modulen auch china), sondern zum beispiel auch analoge sensoren auslesen möchte? Die module sollten in Hutschienen passen und moglichst günstig sein. Ansosnten hab ich keine Richtige Ahnung worauf man achten sollte. Der Vater meiner Freundin ist ein Siemens Vernatiker, der mehrere im Haus verteilte Schaltschränke mit Remote-io(keine ahnung ob das der richtige Name ist) Einheiten, die seiner aussaage nach funktionieren, als sein sie ein teil der CPU... Ich weiß nicht, ob man sowas benutzen könnte???


Ich frage jetzt, weil ein bekannter nach und nach sein ganzes Haus aufrüsten will und ich soll ihm helfen. Ich würde teilweise am liebsten homematic-IP-wired benutzen, aber das ist mir eigentlich zu teuer für den bekannten bräuchte ich insgesammt: 

01x Access-Point (DRAP) 149 
01x Rolladen aktor vierfach 139 (die restlichen Fenster müssen wahrscheinlich über funk angeschlossen werden) 
03x 16fach digitaleingang 119 (Einer für jede Etage, da die lichtschalter nur in den Etagen zentral sind... ansonsten würde von der Menge der Eingänge zwei im ganzen Haus reichen. maximum pro etwage sind 9 eingänge) 
08x vierfach schaltaktor 119 (Steckdosen ein und ausschalten im ganzen Haus) 
05x dreifach dimmaktor 239 (Lampen, die sich dimmen lassen) 
Ich hoffe, dass ein ungefähr vergleichbares system von irgendeinem Hersteller günstiger ist. Ich mach mich am besten mal ans googlen wie viel das kostet.


----------



## Blockmove (25 Juni 2020)

Also wenn man ein Haus modernisiert, dann ist das - meiner Meinung nach - eine Investition für die nächsten xx Jahre.
Macht es Sinn da eine Billig-Bastellösung zu verbauen?
Persönlich würde ich KNX verwenden.
Wenn es allerdings eine Mischung aus Funk und Kabelgebunden sein soll, dann ist Homematic sicher keine schlechte Wahl.


----------



## NeoCortex (25 Juni 2020)

Nicht, dass Du/Ihr das jetzt falsch versteht: 
Ich stimme voll und ganz mit dir überein, aber es gibt ein paar Gründe, wieso das nicht geht... *ACK*

Ich will jetzt keine dauerhafte Lösung machen, denn der Bekannte möchte jetzt erstmal haben, was geht und dann upgraden, wenn er weiß was genau er braucht. 
KNX ist raus, weil mir die Software zu teuer ist, obwohl KNX ein gutes Protokoll ist. Ich muss eh mindestens modbus rtu in jeden Sicherungskasten legen, denn wir haben (Bitte nicht schlagen) SDM-120 Leistungsmesser gekauft, weil uns die von EQ3 zu teuer waren. Außerdem hat Homematic leider keine schönen, analogen Eingänge und wir müssen sowieso basteln. 

Außerdem War das mit der SPS ein Wunsch... (Erklärung führt zu weit)
Im Normalfall stimme ich vollkommen mit dir überein.

Reines Homematic ist auch raus, weil das nicht ohne weiteres ohne Cloud mit Alexa integriert :-x... Außerdem trau ich meinem Bekannten nicht, dass er das mit dem Rega programmieren sinnvoll selbst schafft (Ist doch ein bisschen umständlich manchmal). 
Deshalb und wegen dem hübschen Dashboard bleint Node-red eh. Mein gedanke war, dass man wenigstens ein bisschen Geld sparen kann, wenn man sowieso aus mehr oder weniger validen Gründen zum Basteln gezwungen ist.

Ich hab gehört die SPSn von Wago sollen gut sein???


----------



## Heinileini (25 Juni 2020)

NeoCortex schrieb:


> ... also bitte verzeiht, wenn ich mich noch komisch ausdrücke.
> ... wenn ich *nicht möglichst wenig* konfiguration an der sps vornehmen müsste ...


Für einen Informatiker ist das ziemlich komisch ausgedrückt!  Aber es sei Dir verziehen.
Herzlich willkommen!


----------



## Blockmove (25 Juni 2020)

Heinileini schrieb:


> Für einen Informatiker ist das ziemlich komisch ausgedrückt!  Aber es sei Dir verziehen.



Naja zumindest werden die Vorurteile der SPSler gegenüber den ITlern vollumfänglich bestätigt 
Vernünftige Funktion und Nachhaltigkeit ist sekundär, aber hippe Features (Alexa) sind essenziell.

@NeoCortex
Die Wago-SPS sind sehr gut für Homeautomation, aber auch die kosten Geld 
Daher folgende Idee: Verwende Wag0-IOs mit Modbuskoppler 750-362.
Als Controller einen Raspi 3 oder 4 mit Codesys-Runtime. Node-Red kannst parallel darauf installieren.


----------



## NeoCortex (25 Juni 2020)

Heinileini schrieb:


> Für einen Informatiker ist das ziemlich komisch ausgedrückt!  Aber es sei Dir verziehen.
> Herzlich willkommen!



Naja, da bin ich ausversehen aufs Touchpad gekommen und hab irgendwo mittendrin geschrieben.


----------



## Blockmove (25 Juni 2020)

Hier kannst du gleich mal die 16DO Klemmen (1504) anfragen 

Biete einige WAGO-Klemmen zum Verkauf an


----------



## Blockmove (25 Juni 2020)

Hier kannst du gleich mal die 16DO Klemmen (1504) anfragen 

Biete einige WAGO-Klemmen zum Verkauf an


----------



## NeoCortex (25 Juni 2020)

Cool, danke für den hinweis :-D


----------



## NeoCortex (23 Juli 2020)

Hi nochmal,
Ich hab ein Wago 750-841 gefunden, der günstiger ist als der 750-362. Wago behauptet, dass der 75-841 auch modbus-tcp spricht.
Ich kann auch anstatt modbus-tcp einen anderen Feldbus nehmen. Ich habe über ebay relativ günstig eine ganze sammlung von komponenten gekauft und dabei war ein profibus koppler, anstatt dem erwarteten Modbus-tcp koppler - my bad - Ich hab halt nicht richtig gelesen.
Jetzt wo ich einen extra ethernet/modbus-tcp koppler brauche, könnt ihr da was empfehlen?


----------

